# Hi bin neu



## sezomezo (26. Mai 2019)

Ein Hallo an Alle in diesem Forum.

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich schon seit ca. 10 Jahren kein Forum mehr benutzt aber ich merke immer wieder, dass so ein Forum schon seine Vorzüge hat im Vergleich zu Socialmedia o.ä.
Aus diesem Grunde werde ich versuchen öfter mal hier vorbei zu schauen.
Und ja, ich wollte das nur mal loswerden.
Registriert habe ich mich, weil ich eine ganz konkrete Frage habe aber dazu in einem anderen Thread mehr.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Allen einen schönen Rest Sonntag.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2019)

Na dann ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2019)

Willkommen!


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2019)

Tach


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2019)

sezomezo schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich schon seit ca. 10 Jahren kein Forum mehr benutzt aber ich merke immer wieder, dass so ein Forum schon seine Vorzüge hat im Vergleich zu Socialmedia o.ä.



Das haben die Foren so an sich.. ich bin da auch "altmodisch". Manchmal ist es ganz angenehm in einer überschaubaren Gruppe zu kommunizieren, mit weniger "Background-Noise".


----------



## Batze (2. Juni 2019)

Dann mal willkommen


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2019)

Willkommen. Welche Frage denn?


----------

